# Sir Terry Pratchett



## granfire (Mar 12, 2015)

With great sadness I heard that one of my literary heroes has passed on. 
Terry Pratchett had been diagnosed with early onset Alzheimers, a cruel fate for any man, but especially for such a brilliant mind. 

As it has been put:
AT LAST, SIR TERRY, WE MUST WALK TOGETHER.

He will be missed.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2015)

The tweet that announced his death, on Sir Terry's own account. Very apt and he will be very much missed. May his memory be a blessing.
Colleen Lindsay on Twitter The announcement of Terry Pratchett s death on his Twitter feed was elegant and lovely http t.co wvJBTcEvTC


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 12, 2015)

Very sad. Farewell to a great man and a great storyteller.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 12, 2015)

Sad to hear. I've always enjoyed his work.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 14, 2015)

This, I have no words for. A joy of a man, a tragedy of a fate, and a cruel beauty in his passing. Rest in peace, Sir Pratchett, and thank you for your heart.

"Do you know that a man is not dead if his name is still spoken?" - Terry Pratchett, Going Postal.

"No one is actually dead until the ripples they cause in this world die away." - Terry Pratchett, Reaper Man.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 14, 2015)

Chris Parker said:


> "Do you know that a man is not dead if his name is still spoken?" - Terry Pratchett, Going Postal.



GNU Terry Pratchett.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 14, 2015)

Rest in peace, Sir Pratchett.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 16, 2015)

GNU Terry Pratchett


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 16, 2015)

Real bummer, I really enjoyed his work.


----------

